# Creating Jobs



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

After the thread "Extreme Machines" which probably *destroy* jobs, thought I'd start a thread about *creating* jobs. The first thing that comes to my mind is the CCC, because I heard stories about it from older relatives.  

The Civilian Conservation Corps (CCC) was a public work relief program that operated from 1933 to 1942 in the United States for unemployed, single young men from relief families. It provided unskilled manual labor jobs related to the conservation and development of natural resources in rural lands owned by federal, state and local governments. The CCC provided them with shelter, clothing, and food, together with a small wage of $30 (about $547 in 2015) a month ($25 of which had to be sent home to their families).






* A few pictures
*
CCC train leaving Glendale, California, 1933







Typical housing: tents and barracks, Michigan






 Inside barracks, West Virginia






 Free time amateur theatrical production at a CCC camp  (Location unknown)







*Some Projects
*
Restoration of Chesapeake and Ohio canal.  Dam across Navasota River, Texas








Road construction in Utah and Pennsylvania:











*Today*

Ledges State Park, Iowa, and Devil's Den State Park, Arkansas









Outdoor theater in California


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2016)

At the rate things are going, it won't be many more years before this nation has to initiate a modern day CCC to begin rebuilding our crumbling infrastructure....roads, bridges, electrical grid, water and sewer systems, etc., etc.  This recent revelation about dirty/lead contaminated water in Flint, Michigan, is just the beginning of what will increasingly become a problem...all over the nation.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Why is the infrastructure of such a wealthy and powerful country in such disrepair? I don't understand.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Why is the infrastructure of such a wealthy and powerful country in such disrepair? I don't understand.



Politics.  If anyone elaborates, the thread will have to get moved to the subforum on "..._Serious Discussions_".


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

Don M. said:


> At the rate things are going, it won't be many more years before this nation has to initiate a modern day CCC to begin rebuilding our crumbling infrastructure....roads, bridges, electrical grid, water and sewer systems, etc., etc.  This recent revelation about dirty/lead contaminated water in Flint, Michigan, is just the beginning of what will increasingly become a problem...all over the nation.



Yes, I agree, Don.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2016)

The *Women's Timber Corps* (WTC) was a British civilian organisation created during WWII to work in forestry replacing men who had left to join the armed forces. Women who joined the WTC were commonly known as Lumber Jills.

Initial training consisted of a four to six week course at one of the Corps depots before being posted to a billet elsewhere. The work was heavy and arduous but there was a grudging acceptance from farmers and foresters that the women of the WTC were as good as the men they had replaced. Pay ranged from 35 to 46 shilling per week. (Have no idea how to convert.  )  Towards the end of the war some of the women were considered skilled enough to be posted to Germany to help salvage the sawmills there.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

Many of the works from the CCC in National Parks and Forests are still in use.


----------

